# Don't Buy Aperture 3...



## IAmCanadian (Jan 15, 2009)

Unless you want to turn your Mac into a sluggish, useless PC like experience....DON'T buy Aperture 3. Since purchasing and installing the upgrade from A2 on my new iMac my photo editing abilities have all but died. Like many other users, I cannot handle the random crashes, painfully slow edits, and mashed libraries. Bottom line is Apple better be scrambling for an update STAT.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Ah, if only ACDSee Pro for Mac was out of beta ... we are missing a huge opportunity here. Oh well.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

ouch.. good to know


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

memory leak CITY from what ive heard...guy i know has a last gen imac 3.06/4gb/512mb and his computer is unusable using aperture 3


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

It seemed to work great, so I upgraded.

When I imported (and converted) my Aperture 2 library, it took forever, but it still seemed okay.

Now that I'm actually using it a lot and doing a lot of adjustments and exports and such, it's slow as all hell. And it crashed twice tonight... All I was doing was copying a photo to another project, and applying an adjustment to another.

3.0.1 can't come soon enough! Especially since I can't downgrade my library and I've already imported 500 photos since upgrading. Exporting those and then going back to 2 and then reimporting, etc. etc. would be a pain.

I do love Faces and Places though!


----------



## IAmCanadian (Jan 15, 2009)

broad said:


> memory leak CITY from what ive heard...guy i know has a last gen imac 3.06/4gb/512mb and his computer is unusable using aperture 3


This also happens to me my exact spec with leakage a plenty.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

chas_m said:


> Ah, if only ACDSee Pro for Mac was out of beta ... we are missing a huge opportunity here. Oh well.


I admire your enthusiasm, chas_m. I think it's misguided as hell, but I admire it.

I just can't see throngs of Mac users returning to the same company that's provided little more than sub-standard software & empty promises for the past what, 10 years?

Quite a reputation to overcome...


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

IAmCanadian said:


> Unless you want to turn your Mac into a sluggish, useless PC like experience....DON'T buy Aperture 3. ...


Thanks for the warning, IAmCanadian. I was expecting A3 to have been cleaned up and stripped down (like Snow Leopard over Leopard). And the new features in A3 are (were) very appealing to me.

I find A2 quite slow, even in Quick Preview mode, so it sounds like Apple has simply added the new features on to the existing code.

I'll wait.

Thanks again, IAmCanadian!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i agree i'm going to uninstall apture 3 its made my 09 macbook pro really slow


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

daniels said:


> i agree i'm going to uninstall apture 3 its made my 09 macbook pro really slow


3.01 update is out now. Try it before trashing it.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

This was all over the news when Aperture was released. Please research the problem you are having with a product before trashing it.

A minority of customers had problems with upgrading their aperture 2 libraries which caused slow down and memory leaks. They offered a work around before releasing the bug fix. This bug has been fixed in today's Aperture update. Go get it.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I think calling A3's problems minor is a bit of an understatement.

Correct me if I am wrong, isn't this the 2nd time Apple's had significant quality control issues with Aperture?


----------



## jrichardson (Mar 9, 2007)

Uggh! You guys are scaring me. I installed A3 and let it convert the over 23,000 photos I have but I haven't tried to do anything in the software yet; just haven't had the time yet but the A3 update has alos been installed. Eeeekk ! At least I have the Time Machine backups if all goes wrong plus my photos are only referenced by A3; I did not store them within A3 so maybe things won't be too bad for me.....


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Please people, use some common sense here. Installing a new program version that "converts" your photo library? Do a clone of the OS and a complete back up your photo files (if not in your home folder), so you can easily get back to where you started.


----------



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

eMacMan said:


> Please people, use some common sense here. Installing a new program version that "converts" your photo library? Do a clone of the OS and a complete back up your photo files (if not in your home folder), so you can easily get back to where you started.


Hmm ... good windows advise I mean Mac


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

uhh...no. thats good advice, period. windows, mac, playstation 3, linux. before you do something drastic, backup your sh1t. 

there is no excuse for not doing it, and i have zero pity on those who don't


----------



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

broad said:


> uhh...no. thats good advice, period. windows, mac, playstation 3, linux. before you do something drastic, backup your sh1t.
> 
> there is no excuse for not doing it, and i have zero pity on those who don't


+1

If you think this is PC only advice, sell your computer now.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

just curious if apple has straightened out the problems with aperture 3 yet.

any feedback?


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

i have aperture 3.0.1.. and it seems fine. i haven't had the issues that were stated from 3.0


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Things are better with the update, but I still get occasional hang-up or slow-down, particularly when editing.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Relief?*

*Released today:*

Aperture 3.0.2

From Apple's website:

About Aperture 3.0.2 :

This update improves overall stability and fixes issues in a number of areas. The key areas addressed include:
Upgrading Aperture 1.x and 2.x libraries
Importing libraries from iPhoto or from earlier versions of Aperture
Importing hierarchical folders of photos into a library
Adding names and confirming matches in Faces
Reordering snapshots on the Faces corkboard
Creating and saving print presets
Duplicating metadata presets
Adjustments using Curves, Straighten and Retouching
Navigation of photos in the Viewer using scrolling
Importing ratings, color labels and GPS data from XMP sidecar files
IPTC metadata compatibility
Deleting photos when emptying the Aperture Trash
Exporting versions and libraries
The update is recommended for all users of Aperture 3.
For detailed information on this update, please visit this website: Aperture 3.0.2: Release notes

Aperture 3.0.2


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

i _just_ applied the patch! we'll see how it turns out...


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Just updated.

Images zoom to full size without delay now. The repair brush works without lag, and image previews load much faster after applying adjustments.

So far, the problems I was having are gone.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

btw.. if you want to save the trouble for updating from 3.0 to 3.0.2 next time you reinstall the software.... go download the trial.. and just enter your product key when asked.


----------



## Jonathan (Nov 21, 2004)

Not a single problem here from day one with Aperture 3. 

• Default output to photoshop is 8-bit Tiff. ~ Change that to 16-Bit to retain color information from RAW files. 
• Video integration is freaking handy as hell. 
• If we want to get picky the icons on the tool bar are very Mickey Mouse for a pro application, but whatever change it to text only toolbar and you get more window space. 

The only complaint I have is no project legacy export support. Apple's Jay-Z philosophy "on to the next one" leaves it so AP2 users can't import AP3 projects and leaving us no way to retain Meta data if moving back to a PPC or a AP2 system. No I am not crazy Adobe provides legacy support in Photoshop so if you are sending the file down to a CS2 system you can still open and edit the file. 

Other then that JUMP on it. The water is great. 2.4Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo/4GB Ram so my machine isn't bleeding edge either.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok, so i guess i'm going to give A3 a try.

Should i delete Aperture 2 before installing?


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

It'll ask you to rename Aperture 2.


----------

